# Happy Birthday raekwon



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 6, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 11-06-2010:

-raekwon (born 1978, Age: 32)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## dudley (Nov 6, 2010)

A very happy birthday to our PB brother raekwon.


----------



## Berean (Nov 6, 2010)

*Happy Birthday, Ray!*


----------



## baron (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## rbcbob (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy birthday young man!


----------



## Steve Curtis (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Michael (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday Rae! 

32....I got a year on you, kid.


----------



## raekwon (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks, guys!

Funny thing is, my birthday is actually today (11/7). Maybe I set it wrong on my profile!


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 7, 2010)

raekwon said:


> Funny thing is, my birthday is actually today (11/7). Maybe I set it wrong on my profile!



I wonder if it is related to a default time zone thing. The board did the same thing for my birthday, making it a day early.

Anyway, Happy Birthday, young man!! When I was 32, I was considering going to seminary.


----------

